# Dutchpharma??



## CoachB84 (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone with experience with these guys can you please message me!!??
Thanks!!


----------



## timnguyen93 (Sep 11, 2020)

I order from them all the time. They ship very fast and great customer service. Gears work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for the reply bud


----------



## dustined83 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dutch is solid. I got bloods on their test e. 1 cc a week got around 2200ng/dl


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 16, 2020)

Dang...that?s impressive bud! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## chucky101 (Sep 28, 2020)

Recommend them.


----------



## timnguyen93 (Sep 28, 2020)

They are solid. Trust me. I got a lot of order from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudycccarter (Sep 30, 2020)

+ recommend


----------

